# PTO questions



## tim (May 17, 2006)

I have a mahindra 2810 with rear and mid deck PTO which I have not used since I had the tractor and decided to check its operation and noticed the shaft didn't rotate when engaged (there is a lever to engage, a button to push, and a switch to engage) - I can hear the engine surge a little as it appears to be pumping fluid but the rear shaft doesn't rotate, however the mid deck PTO does. Are the two operated by the same solinoid/valve assembly so that I can assume that is working properly? Any suggestions/help would be greatly appreciated - the tractor is 2 years old - thanks


----------

